# Chatsworth, GA M blk/tan 1 1/2 yr DIES THURS!



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just received this in an email. Did not see on petfinder. Best photo I have. DIES THURSDAY!!

071009 027 PUREBRED - Sweet 1 1/2-yr-old GSD is super friendly. He gets along great with people and with other dogs. He will make a nice family pet. 

This sweetie pup is scheduled to die THIS Thurs pm, July 16 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN)! Please help them live!! 

NOTE: The pup must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided. Transport to the Northeast available.

Please e-mail or call ASAP. Your rescue help is very much appreciated! 
Lisa Hester, volunteer

[email protected]
770-441-0329
- and –
Joanie, volunteer
[email protected]


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

To the top


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

My god, I can't stand it.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Please help..she is almost out of time!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

help this sweet boy!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

he is not listed on the shelter list or on petfinder I hope thats a good sign?? 
it is heartbreaking


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG I hope he was adopted!

I just emailed Lisa and Joanie to confirm.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Mark,
Pauline Davis is the shelter manager (or she was when I pulled from there in Feb '08.) Very nice lady.
Not sure if this is still current but worth a shot:

Pauline Davis
[email protected]
c: 706-463-2194 

They are rescue friendly... no pull fee. When I pulled Suma last year, I took her out of there un-spayed and having no vaccinations or vetting at all. Just fyi.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Lisa emailed me back and he is still there!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thursday tomorrow 16 July!!! He is running out of time.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I too received an email from Lisa. He has no help and out of time as of tomorrow!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Lisa said if he gets a commitment and can be pulled by Monday he will not be PTS tomorrow.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a healthy great dog, anyone????


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone going to take this boy?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If there is someone in the area that can temp foster him I will commit.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaIf there is someone in the area that can temp foster him I will commit.


Can anyone help Mark?? I am out of town this week. Please, anyone near that can help??


----------



## KeiraPup (Jun 16, 2006)

If he can be temporarily boarded, I can contribute to cover his fees.


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

I also have someone who may be interested in this little boy. Someone mentioned transport to the Northeast may be available?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSD ParentI also have someone who may be interested in this little boy. Someone mentioned transport to the Northeast may be available?


You can email Lisa. Her email is in the beginning of this thread. Either way..this little guys time is almost up!! Someone must commit to him or he will me pts tomorrow!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone committed to him?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: cocoas momHas anyone committed to him?


I do not think so


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

I just e-mailed Lisa and left her my cell number. If he can be transported to the Northeast, I've got someone who would love him. This person is a retired gentleman and probably wouldnt be game to driving such a distance to get him.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Debby,
Check out http://www.pilotsnpaws.org
I have a friend who is transporting a dog from NC to OH with them. Straight through - one pilot - and they volunteer their aircraft and time!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He needs your help!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just received an email from Lisa. This sweet boy has rescue!!! I do not know who, but he is safe!!!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope sooo!!! thanks!!!


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

I just heard back from Lisa. This pup has been spoken for! SHe will let me know if anything falls thru with him. Kris, thanks for that info on pilotsnpaws. I know they just transported a bunch of dogs up here last weekend for a huge adoption event at a local Petsmart. I am still looking so I may need to keep this in mind if I find him one far away. Lisa also said transporting up to this northeast is no problem for them either.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KShortDebby,
> Check out http://www.pilotsnpaws.org
> I have a friend who is transporting a dog from NC to OH with them. Straight through - one pilot - and they volunteer their aircraft and time!


I just want to comment on PilotnPaws. They are awesome! They flew 18 pups out of Athens last week for Colbert Vet rescue. All found homes in CT!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I love them! I have had people fly 2 dogs for me in the past couple of months.

I am working with a pilot now to get the 3 puppies and 1 female from TX to TN so we can get them to NY.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Re Pilot and Paws:
There are proposed air traffic regulations that will eliminate much/most air transport for pets. 

PilotsnPaws is planning a "demonstration" of sorts. They want to fly 5,000 rescue dogs/cats in a one to two week period to illustrate why the proposed reg's are terrible.

The time chosen is roughly Sept. 12 to Sept. 20.

THEY NEED RESCUES TO CONTACT THEM!!!!!! From all across the country!!! ASAP!!!

This is a dream for rescues! LET's HELP PILOTSnPAWS and get our animals to their new homes.

They ask that we choose trips of approx. 200 - 400 miles as that's about a one day trip for most pilots.

IF YOU ARE A RESCUE AND WILLING TO PARTICIPATE, Please go the blog and 
comment.. _ht_ (http://tinyurl.com/m8dk3x) tp://tinyurl.com/m8dk3x
Walton


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

What a great opportunity!


----------

